# A no-mess-flick tyre gel?



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Been using Megs Endurance for my tyres for years now. 

Since changing my alloys, im getting gel spit/flick on the centre, as they're slightly raised. 

So, either putting too much on or the gel is just spitting off the tyre... I use one of the tyre applicators, and am carful not to leave it too greasy though. 

Anyway, I'm in the market for a less 'greasy' gel, if you know what I mean. 
Open to ideas and suggestions guys!

Many Thanks


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm using Autobrite Bubblegum protectant at the mo  just give a couple sprays to the app. and spread it on :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

sargent said:


> Been using Megs Endurance for my tyres for years now.
> 
> Since changing my alloys, im getting gel spit/flick on the centre, as they're slightly raised.
> 
> ...


Megs every time for me, I think you must be putting too much on, never had any problems.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

3M Tyre restorer, almost identical to Zaino Z16 but half the price:thumb:


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

Zaino Z-16

What a product!
Gotta be one of my favourites. 

a couple of drops to do one tyre, and spreads so easily. Smells like bubblegum, and looks awesome.
Winner.

I never got on with megs endurance
It smells rancid and is too thick to spread.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

sounds like using too much product tbh...

I use zaino... works very well....no sling

:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

lemkey said:


> Zaino Z-16
> 
> What a product!
> Gotta be one of my favourites.
> ...


^ I agree ^


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I still find megs the best. Lasts for a week in solid rain and stays black for another week after last. Also for the price I think it has to be looked at overy Pinnacle and Blackfire.

I've had my bottle of megs for around 2 and a half years now and there's probably stil 30% left. I do have small profile tyres right enough.

Zero fling from my experience over the years.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

+1 Gally...

I have now tried 3M tyre restorer though, and rate it very highly! :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Meguiars Endurance smells rancid? Awwwhat, i love the smell. Grape soda scent smells brilliant!  Anyway, i've had it splatter but if you use an old damp MF to remove the excess it shouldn't do, and it also helps the shine look a little less in your face. Hope that helps.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Testing G|techniq's T1 at the moment- so far, so good.

Other than that; 3M tyre restorer (cheap, and about 7 days durability), Z16 or Pneu for me. That said, I do love Meguiars Hotshine spray!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Not had any issues on the e250, and the tyres get dressed at least twice a week. I just apply it using a cut up sponge, and then buff off after using an old MF.

By the time I get to the 3rd tyre, I hardly have to use any product as its already loaded with the gel.


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Blackfire Long Lasting tyre gel is my Favourite


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

I use megs endurance tyre gel too, leaves a great finish .However I try and give it enough time to dry before driving to avoid any sling


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

megs still for me, used all sorts but nothing compares to megs. very very small amount on their tyre applicator sponge does the job for me


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Never had a problem with megs and it smells great imo


----------



## rabiesoflard (Aug 9, 2011)

do any of these leave a matt finish?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I seem to be the only person on DW using it, but I stand by Pinnacle Black Onyx as being the best there is out there!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> 3M Tyre restorer, almost identical to Zaino Z16 but half the price:thumb:


Tell me more? ive also herd its similar to SV pneu anyone?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

megs endurance is great.
pneu glossy also very good and long lasting.


----------



## marccowley (Mar 23, 2008)

I use the ag green gel stuff, trim and Rubber i think its called. Seems to do the job for me!


----------



## Basildog6179 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have used many tyre products. But the best that lasts and doesn't rub off on cloths and Doesn't flick off. Autosmart tyre dandy. Excellent allrounder.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

VP Protectant doesn't fling off at all as it's watery and dries fairly quickly.

I use it on all exterior plastic too and it's dilute to suit depending if you want gloss or satin effect.

Good stuff and very economical :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Try Meguiars Endurance Spray mate. It comes out blue but dries to the touch with no sling what so ever. Ive used loads of tyre shines now and nothing has beat the Endurance for looks and durability. :thumb:


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

I've not had any issues with Autobrite Berry Blast tyre gel, great results and no fling seen so far. Smells amazing too!


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

I used to use Megs Endurance Gel, used to leave it for a good 20-30 mins and wiped the excess off (and even then sometimes tiny small black dots would appear on the lower paint work) also only seemed to last at most 3-4 days before the tyres would look dull  ........... although I do sometimes still use it for car shows etc, where I want the tyres looking super shiny 

Now using Dodo Tyromania. Apply with the applicator, leave to dry for 10-15 mins, spray with water and buff to a natural shine. As Below .........










So far, 2 weeks since last applying, no flick marks on the paint at all, and its standing up very well to the weather, the rain still actually beads on the tyres !! :lol:

James


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Megs Endurance seems to last 2 weeks for me doing 350 miles per week. Never had any flick marks either.


----------

